# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  ديكورات مطابخ تفتح النفس

## basbosah

*تصماميم للمطابخ.. روعة اللي محتاجة تصميم يلا تتفضل..















*
نكتفي بهذا القدر

منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## noda

اختى العزيزة بسبوسة
اتعقدنا والحمد لله 
بس مجموعة جميلة جدا
جزاكى الله خيرا ::

----------


## basbosah

ههههههههه ولاتتعقدي ولا على بالك 
على فكرة اختي بشوية صبر وتنظيم ممكن الواحدة تعمل ديكور للمطبخ بسيط ولزيز ومرتب احلى من 
الصور اللي فوق دي كلها
صحيح ديكوراتهم حلوة بس برأيي اننا ممكن نرتب مطابخنا بطريقة لو خدنا من كل صورة حاجة كدة عالماشي 
ان يكون عندنا مطبخ لزيز دافي كله ترتيب ونظام ونظافة
شكرا جزيلا على مرورك اللطيف

----------


## moony2005

المشكلة انكم بتجيبوا صور لمطابخ كبيرة ومساحتها واسعة ومش واخدين في بالكم ان معظم مطابخنا مساحتها مش كبيرة يعني لو فيه ديكور ولو فيه تصميمات لمطابخ مساحة 2 متر × 3 متر يا ريت تعرضوها وبلاش تعقدونا اكتر من كدة

----------


## HanMan

دى مطابخ فيلات .. مش للشقق التى يسكنها العامة .... هى مش مسئلة تعقيد او خلافه .. هى مسئلة مساحة تاخد أد ايه فى الأول وفى الآخر .... وشكرا

----------


## أمة الله

تسلم ايديك يا بسبوسه و فعلا عندك حق الواحده تقدر تصمم مطبخها و يبقى احلى من كده انا عامله مطبخى مفتوح على الريسبشن و كله بلت ان BUILT IN و عايزه اقول لكم ان المطبخ كله ما اتكلفش 500 جنيه و اللى بيشوفه بيقول الله مطبخ امريكانى يجنن جايباه منين  :: 
بصوا انا هابقا اصورهولكم  :: و اعقدكم بيه شويه بس هو فعلا مسأله مساحه بس انا برضه هاخد شويه افكار من دول يا سلوى لو تسمحى يعنى

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تسلم ايدك يابسبوسه
تصميات راااااااااااااااائعة
بس احنا عندنا وسع المطابخ دى ؟؟؟*

----------


## حنـــــان

ده مش مطبخ

ده صالون

شكرا عالصور الجميلة ربنا يوعدنا

----------


## قمر الزمان

شكراااا جداااا على المطابخ ديه بس ديه محتاجة مساحة شقة كاملة علشان نحطها ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*شكرا على الصور يابشبوشه

أنا صراحه عجبني المطبخ الأخيرررررر

تسلمي

تحياتي*

----------


## hmoda

مطابخ جميله جدا

----------


## basbosah

*فعلا هوا مميز شوية أكتر ماشاء الله على الذوق الرفيع، بالنسبة ليا اهم شئ في المطبخ يكون واسع وفيه طاولة رخام للشغل زي مابنشوف في حلقات الطبخ على التلفزيون صدقوني بتساعد كتير على الشغل في المطبخ*
 ::

----------


## hmoda

المطابخ دى ليس موجوده الان 
الابراج التى تنشء الان  فليس يقوم مالك بتصميم  
مساحه هذا المطبخ

----------


## بهجه

مطابخ راااااائعه

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## mm_gabre

جميلة جدا

----------


## ATIF

جميله جدا     بس يا ريت لو فيه ديكورات ستاير

----------


## hmoda

الستاير فى الاستكندريه

----------


## ATIF

الستاير فى الاستكندريه    يعنى ايه مش فاهم ::xx::   ::xx::   ::xx::   ::cop::

----------


## bosbosa123456

مشكككككووووووووووووووووووووور جدا

----------


## bosbosa123456

و الله شىء جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل

----------


## klupatra

شكلهم حلو اووووووووى

ميرسى ليكى

----------


## saladino

*محدش ياكل فيها يدخل يبص بصة يشبع على طول
 حلوين يسلموا على الذوق الراقى*

----------


## wafaa_2006wow

والله انا عجبونى المطابخ كلها
واهى فرجة ببلاش
معزرة انا وفاء 
ارجو ان تقبلونى صديقة جديدة معكم

----------


## جوليا

اختيارات تحفة

جميلة جدا 

شكرا علي مجهودك

----------


## bosbosa123456

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورة جدااااااااااااااااا

----------


## mshmsha

شبه مطبخى بالظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبط

هههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك اتعقدنا والحمد لله

----------


## siva2008

jbg.khcv.hjc

----------


## siva2008

::cop:: مش عارفه افتح الصور واشوفها
افيدونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــي :3:

----------

